# Guess I should share this



## Lebber32

I got married April 30th at Hawks Cay on Duck Key down in the Fl keys. Before the wedding I managed to sneak in a tarpon fishing trip with Jeff Malone from Tarpon Time. One of the best experiences I have ever had. This fish was caught in the flats off of marathon. He was poling us around and we were doing some sight casting. I chunked at about 60-70 tarpon before this one finally picked up the little live crab and the fight was on from then. It took approximately 1 hour and 45 minutes to land. This fish was caught on 15 lb test which explains why it took so long, it was brought inboard for measurements and released with no problems to fight another day. Exact measurements are 72" length, 36" around and 150 lbs. Awesome experience!!!!


----------



## Lebber32

Pic of my brother hooked up on a 60-70 lb tarpon


----------



## Lebber32

Tarpon at the dock


----------



## Bill C

15# test. That's impressive.

Congratulations.


----------



## Dawg

Congrats on both your catches. I was down that way 5 years ago to catch tarpon,what a blast it was. Ready to go again.


----------



## fishinguy

that looks like a good time. I need to get down there and give the Tarpon a shot.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Take me FG!!


----------



## mullethead00

Congrats on the fish, really good pictures. I'd rather catch one monster than a limit of keepers.


----------



## lite-liner

Dude!:cheers:

how bout some more info on Hawks cay?


----------



## C.Hern5972

for sure, more info on Hawks cay.....looks like it was a blast


----------



## Kenner21

Sweet, I'll be there June 27th. Never done the tarpon thing before thinking about a tarpon/snook charter


----------



## haparks

what a dream come tru


----------



## Lebber32

Hawks cay is a really nice place. We had a party of 21 people so we stayed in the condos. They were 3 bedroom 2 1/2 bath. It was cheaper to rent those than for each individual couple to stay in a hotel room. The marina is conveniently close. About a 200 yard walk from our rooms and we were on a boat ready to go fishing. Nice swimming pools, expensive drinks but if you go make sure and order a Miami Vice, they're delicious. If you're ever there captain Jeff Malone who runs tarpon time I can't say enough great things about. I told him what I wanted and he worked his butt off to make it happen. Men and women will enjoy themselves there. My wife absolutely loved it. Toms harbor house is right there in the marina and it was a good atmosphere and good food. I can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## Lebber32

Kenner just read your post, here's a pic, call this guy and set it up


----------



## Kenner21

Lebber32 said:


> Kenner just read your post, here's a pic, call this guy and set it up


Is that captain out of Hawks Cay or a different mariine? thanks for the info


----------



## Lebber32

He is in the marina at hawks cay.


----------



## bbru

Lebber32 said:


> He is in the marina at hawks cay.


Your dad sent me pm telling me about your success with Jeff Malone and from what I'm reading, I think I will be using him. We are headed to Hawks Cay in early June. My goal is put my wife on a some good fish. She is new to fishing and I am going to book a half day trip that will be solely for her to have a blast and catch a big fish,I'm sure I will sneak a fish or two....lol I am also booking a full day for myself to target trophy size tarpon and maybe permit. I used dreamcatcher charters when we went to Key West and was really pleased with them. They are ported out of Key West though, and I would prefer to use local guides for there knowledge of the waters in the upper keys. I hope my trip is as sucessful as yours.


----------



## Lebber32

Bbru have fun. That was 1 of the highlights of my life landing that fish. Make sure and let us know how your trip goes and hopefully you'll have some pictures to share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbru

will do


----------



## Safari6

Lebber32 said:


> Tarpon at the dock


That looks like at Robbie's. I'll be there in May


----------



## Safari6

Kenner21 said:


> Sweet, I'll be there June 27th. Never done the tarpon thing before thinking about a tarpon/snook charter


June 27 is the end of tarpon fishing. By July they are gone


----------

